# Son chewed through battery :(



## summer rain

OH is with him in a&e now, it was one of those cheapo Chinese batteries you get in new electrical goods and toys in this case it was this stupid mini fan that my second eldest insisted on buying from a summer fair a few weeks ago, the older kids took out the batteries without me and OH knowing and put it somewhere in their room, OH just cleaned their room earlier as routine and he is always very eagle eyed and he didn't see anything :(. About an hour ago, my youngest who is a very bad and late sleeper came running back into the lounge (he had only gone out of the room very soon before) chewing what looked to be a crayon, but on closer inspection I realised it was an AAA battery with the bumpy end top bit bitten clean off, I have no idea how he managed to do it and in such a short time but the battery was a super cheapo one. It does seem the actual acid/alkali stuff wasn't broken into as there is a plastic cap inside the battery but I can't know for sure so had OH rush home and take him straight to a&e where they are waiting to be seen. His mouth seems ok but what worries me is some black stuff was leaking from the battery and it corroded the metal of the casing when I put the two pieces in a ziplock bag for OH to take with him. Please keep us in your thoughts and please if you have any of these cheap nasty batteries in anything dispose of them right away, if an 18 month old with only 7 teeth can chew through one of these any child could :( xx


----------



## minties

That's awefull, I hope he is ok. My brother swallowed a battery at that age and they just waited for it to come out the other end!


----------



## summer rain

OH told me to get some sleep but I can't sleep. The hospital have triaged him and taken the battery pieces for toxicology tests and they are just waiting to see the doctors now. He seems to be fine according to OH is running round the waiting area apparently but I can't help but worry, should have stayed far away from google :( It seems it's ok if they swallow it whole (provided its not a button battery) but not ok if the thing opens :( xx


----------



## summer rain

Just an update, he is fine OH is just waiting for the dr to tell them the usual spiel about if you notice any new symptoms bring him back and then tell them they can go, they think the black stuff is some kind of grease or something but not corrosive as the part of the battery with the really nasty stuff seems pretty much intact. thanks for thinking of us much appreciated xx


----------



## Lettuce

:hugs: so glad he's ok! What a rough night for you tho. :(


----------



## hattiehippo

So glad to hear he's all ok. Have to admit I'm totally paranoid about Tom eating a battery cos I know of a child who did eat the inside bit and it left him with internal burns.

Lots of hugs for you all xx


----------



## Wiggler

So glad he is OK x x x


----------



## Mee_Mummy

So glad shes ok x


----------



## XJessicaX

omg...thank god he is ok and thank christ he didn't swallow it!! Those batteries are so incredibly toxic.

I need to do a thorough check of the house now.


----------



## Emmy1987

Oh gosh!

So glad he's ok :hugs:


----------



## Odd Socks

i'm glad he's ok summer rain, what a worry for you :(
xx


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm glad he's okay...how scary!


----------

